# Need help with my labs please!!



## brandydancey (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi guys, newbie here. I was diagnosed hypo by my family dr three years ago, and then changed dr's about two years ago. I found it odd that the new dr kept telling me I was testing too high and kept changing my prescription for lower and lower dosages. I never saw my labs, just trusted my doc. Last week I got tested and needed the results to give to my OB, I'm trying to get preggers and he wanted me to get it checked. Well below are my results and from everything I've seen on the web, I'm still too low because my TSH is high right? Now I'm wondering if this whole time he's been telling me I was too high, he was JUST looking at my TSH. I'd really appreciate some feedback.

TSH 3rd gen: 7.24 range 0.40-4.5
T4 Total: 6.1 range 4.5-12.5
Free T4 Index: 2.0 range 1.4-3.8
T4 Free: 0.8 range 0.8-1.8
T3 Total: 75 L range 76-181
T3 Uptake: 33 range 22-35


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

brandydancey said:


> Hi guys, newbie here. I was diagnosed hypo by my family dr three years ago, and then changed dr's about two years ago. I found it odd that the new dr kept telling me I was testing too high and kept changing my prescription for lower and lower dosages. I never saw my labs, just trusted my doc. Last week I got tested and needed the results to give to my OB, I'm trying to get preggers and he wanted me to get it checked. Well below are my results and from everything I've seen on the web, I'm still too low because my TSH is high right? Now I'm wondering if this whole time he's been telling me I was too high, he was JUST looking at my TSH. I'd really appreciate some feedback.
> 
> TSH 3rd gen: 7.24 range 0.40-4.5
> T4 Total: 6.1 range 4.5-12.5
> ...


I et your doctor as dosing you off TSH and he has made you completely hypo - find a new doctor to treat you thyroid issues.

Request copies of all labs this guy has run on you and take them to your next doctor for reference and going forward I would suggest getting hard copies of all lab work so you can see for yourself.

The FT-4 and FT-3 are the most important tests when trying to figure out dose and although you have a Total 3 it will still work as that and your FT-4 are both at bottom range.

Total 4 cannot be used for dosing a woman because it is influenced by female hormones and I honestly have no idea what an uptake test is worth these days and thought it was considered an outdated test.

New guidelines for TSH testing is .3-3.0 as well so the TSH test they ran on you is using out of date ranges - at 7.24 your body is screaming for thyroid hormone.


----------

